# CyberGhost 5 (ist das sicher?)



## KonterSchock (18. Dezember 2013)

hi Leute da mir die Sicherheit im netz wichtig ist bin ich auf diese Software gekommen (CyberGhost VPN 5 - Download - CHIP)
hat jemand schon damit Erfahrung? darf ich diese Software für meine Sicherheit nutzen? sprich doch nix gegen oder??

MFG
SFKS


----------



## freezy94 (18. Dezember 2013)

Bezahl lieber für HIDO.IO denn dort bekommst du auch den versprochenen Service ohne lästiges UI.
Wenn du versuchst deinen PC anzupingen liest er dennoch deine richtige IP aus - das passiert bei Hide.io definitiv nicht.

Außerdem wird alles sehr langsam bei CyberGhost. Versuch damit mal eine Datei zu laden - dauert ewig.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Dezember 2013)

das hier? https://www.hide.io/


----------



## freezy94 (18. Dezember 2013)

Genau!


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Dezember 2013)

ist das gut? ja das CyberGhost 5 war langsam!


----------



## zeropointmodul (18. Dezember 2013)

finde das thema auch sehr interresant und es wäre echt nett wenn mal ein paar user schreieben würden wie es denn wirklich ist mit einem guten vpn zu surfen!
kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen das man auf zum bsp auf echte 100 mbit bzw 150 mbit kommen kann..

dazu noch wie sicher ist es wirklich!? oder sind das nur neue erfindugen um die letnen der nichts ahnenden user aus zu spionieren auf ganz legalem weg?


----------



## Murdoch (18. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Dezember 2013)

hab nun die kostenlose variante gewählt, teste es erst mal. man bekommt eine Mail, mit Nutzer Name und ps, dann logt man sich dort ein, dann gehts mit einrichten weiter, war easy.

sieht auch viel versprechend aus. man muss auch nix runterladen oder so, man stellt das VPN über Netzwerk ein, dann muss man seine erhaltene Daten eingeben, dann läuft alles von alleine.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Dezember 2013)

@freezy94
wie kündigt man da? nur mal so neben bei?

sorry wegen x2post.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es hart auf hart kommt gibt Cyberghost die Logs raus, auch wenn auf ihrer Homepage was anderes steht.
Nutze lieber Perfect Privacy (die loggen nicht) oder Russische VPN's/Socks5 Server.

Wenn du vorhast kriminelle Dinger zu drehen (man weiß ja nie) Perfect Privacy + Socks5 und du bist 100% safe.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Dezember 2013)

ne hab keine Absichten oder so aber ich möchte einfach nur sicher surfen, das ist ja heut zu tage abnormal was da alles zusammen kommt. ja die seiten versprechen viel am ende werden die Sachen irgendwo auswertet und am ende landet es beim falschen und man ist trotzdem der Verlierer. deswegen bleib ich dem Standard treu, was soll mir da schon passieren hab ja keine Absichten schlechtes vor, brauch mich auch net verstecken oder so.

es ging mir eigentlich nur um die Freiheit.


leider weis ich immer noch nicht wie man da kündigt, der Vorschläger meldet sich ja auch nicht mehr zu Wort, was sehr komisch ist. weis einer wie man da kündig? https://www.hide.io/ hab nur die test Option getätigt.
hab mein pc aber wieder aufs normale Netzwerk eingestellt. hab im Grunde nix mehr mit denen am Hut, nur wie kündige ich?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es dir nur ums surfen geht ist jeder VPN ausreichend, Cyberghost ist dafür völlig ausreichend.
Du kannst sogar den Free Modus nutzen.


----------



## Murdoch (19. Dezember 2013)

Also seit ich auch so komische Mails bekommen habe bin ich auch Sicherheitssuchend. 

Heut zu tage wird ja ständig was ausgespäht und dann passieren komische Sachen. Was man allein hier im Forum hört. 

Also ich hab kein Bock abmahnanwälte auf den Plan zu rufen nur weil ich mal n letz Play schaue.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also ich hab kein Bock abmahnanwälte auf den Plan zu rufen nur weil ich mal n letz Play schaue.


 
Das kann dir auch mit einer VPN passieren, daher sollte man sich nach einer VPN umsehen, die nicht loggen, wie Perfect Privacy.


----------



## Murdoch (19. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das kann dir auch mit einer VPN passieren, daher sollte man sich nach einer VPN umsehen, die nicht loggen, wie Perfect Privacy.


 
Und woher weiß man das die tatsächlich nicht loggen?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. Dezember 2013)

Erfahrungsberichten aus dem Internet zum Beispiel. PP ist einer der weit verbreitetsten VPN Anbieter der Welt, habe ihn früher auch genutzt, zwar nicht ganz billig, erfüllt jedoch sein Zweck.
Kannst auch auf Russische VPN Anbieter zurückgreifen besse rgesagt auf VPN Anbieter die außerhalb der EU agieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (20. Dezember 2013)

@freezy94
wie wäre es mit einer Antwort? noch mal wie kündigt man da die Mitgliedschaft? oder kündigt sich die free variante nach Ablauf des vorgegebenen datum automatisch? möchte es geklärt haben, ich hab bis jetzt keine Botten gefunden zum kündigen.

Update: musste Support anschreiben, damit mein Account gelöscht wird, nach 1 Stunden wurde mein Anliegen nachgegangen, bin somit da raus.


----------

